# Saddleback watch



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm on watch for a Dark Coffee Brown Tote Bag.  I can't find reviews anywhere on this thing, but it counts as a kindle accessory because duh, my kindle goes in my purse!

I am hoping it looks a shade more feminine on short little me, than does my chestnut messenger bag.  It's also supposed to weigh about a pound or so less, so it hurts my wallet and helps my back.  Yay!  My husband is going to sh!t a brick.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

cant wait for your review. I am hoping that they come up with a 2nd generation in which the lining is not removable. (it just reminds me of slipcovers which never stay in place) I know I could get one without lining... but then it would be unfinished inside... So I wait.


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

I want one too but am waiting to either save up enough or they make one just a shade smaller.  My satchel is wonderful but just a tad heavy and kind of hard to get into with the buckle closing.

Kathy in NC


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I hear ya about the buckles.  I find that people don't have any desire to get into my purse, particularly when it looks like I could beat someone to death with it (the bags are pretty heavy), so I think I like the open top. We will see about the liner.  I think the big pocket could, if overfilled, make that side of the liner slide down a bit.  Nothing that can't be fixed with a wee bit of velcro, but I'd hate to do that if it's not absolutely necessary.  It does look like it could be a nice work bag with all the crap I throw in there, and still go elsewhere too.  Plus maybe my a$$whooping stick will not hang out the top of it.  We shall see.  

One thing I like: it's not an organizer.  I'm an adult and I can organize myself thankyou!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh I can't wait for the review on this.  I have been eyeing that tote in the DCB also, so am eagerly awaiting what you think of the color.  My next choice would probably be the tobacco or the black.  But I would really like to hear that the DCB has a beautiful lustre to it instead of being completely flat.  And that the liner doesn't slide around.  I have my finger on teh mouse click and have had it there for the last week or so.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Well it doesn't ship until the warehouse thaws out!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Indy said:


> Well it doesn't ship until the warehouse thaws out!


Wow that is kinda funny!! I have not heard that one before 

I guess they are having snow days in Texas!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I heard San Antonio had 1.5 inch snowbanks!  LOL.
But, no kidding, Dallas is in bad shape with ice.  My family has been iced in their house with their cars frozen to the ground and my niece has no water.  Yuck
Paula


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Well y'all were talking about shining up the leather, and that reminded me I should probably get some leather care product.  The last couple of years I treated all our good stuff with vaseline: my brown dansko's, my husband's 20 year old bomber jacket, and my messenger bag.  It did seem to help but it doesn't shine things.

I don't know if actual leather care stuff will "shine" hard leather though.  It seems like you'd need brown shoe polish (or whatever color depending on the color of the leather), a brush, a rag and some water, and a LOT of time spitshining it.  Oh boy, I remember doing that to my boots and shoes in ROTC and I seriously doubt that I will be doing it to a pocketbook.  However, anything is possible.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

It's here!  Ok I haven't made a photobucket account, so there are no pictures currently.  

The leather color is beautiful, the luster is flat and looks like it might shine with the right product.  What that product is, I have no idea.  The belts are truly thinner than the strap on the messenger bag, and more flexible.  The knobbly thing that connects them together is interesting and useful, and will take me some getting used to since I've never seen that before.

The lining is STIFF.  Like, it's not going to slide down unless you put something in the pocket that weighs about fifty pounds.  I don't know if it will get loose, I suspect that if you don't take it out and loosen it up yourself, it may never slide down.  The contrast between dark outside and lighter liner is really attractive.  Of course the pocket for the cellphone is stiff and will take time to get flexible.  Oh the knob thing on the straps? there are several of them.  They are what holds the belts together at the bottom of the bag.  I haven't taken it apart yet to figure out how that arrangement works, but that's because it arrived with the drop length being just right for short little me.  On my shoulder, with the top of the bag at my elbow, the bottom hits me in my butt... near the bottom end of it, and I'm thrilled with that.  It's hard to get a large bag to not hit the back of my knees when you're under five feet!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

ohhhhhh please, please, please post pictures.  It's very easy on photobucket and very easy to get an account.  Ohhhh I may have to order this right away.  It didn't even take two weeks, did it?


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

oh I can't wait for your pictures. 

I have been hesitant because of the removable liner... but after reading that it is stiff and not going to be moving around you have gotten me really interested. Please tell me more? Do you love the color?


----------



## royerhouse (Nov 22, 2008)

I LOVE Saddleback, but ooh, they are are expensive!  If they made covers similar to Oberon, I'd sure save up.  Their quality is out of this world!


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> oh I can't wait for your pictures.
> 
> I have been hesitant because of the removable liner... but after reading that it is stiff and not going to be moving around you have gotten me really interested. Please tell me more? Do you love the color?


I do love the color, and I will love it whether or not I get a shine out of it. However, I'm totally embarrassed. 4 phones and 3 digital cameras and I do not have one that works. Well, that is, if the phones have a charge to take pictures, 3 of them don't have service anymore to get the pictures to the computer. The droid is attached to my hubby and he's at work. It's a battery issue on two of them, and hooking them up to a power source overnight didn't accomplish anything. /scratching head


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Pictures are here: http://s1112.photobucket.com/albums/k498/Indyrn/
The first try putting them directly in the message resulted in the dreaded box with the red X in it.

Turns out the good camera does not charge by plugging it into anything. It has a rechargable battery that fits into some doohickey I've never seen before, and THAT plugs into the wall.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are your pics:


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

very good looking bag!!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Indy... do you by chance have an LLBean boat and tote? I am wondering how the size of this bag compares?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

ohh man.  I can't see these til I get home.  Photobucket blocked at work and even Pidgeons redo are red x's for me at work.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

The dimensions are:

bottom of bag: about 12 by 5 inches and that's just the part that sits flat.
The top is 20 inches wide.  From the grab handle to bottom is just over 14 inches.  
The drop length from shoulder to grab handle is 12 inches (it came this way and it's good so I haven't adjusted it) for a total drop length, shoulder to bottom of bag of around 25 inches.

Sorry I don't have a boat and tote bag.  Does that help though?

Edit:  Thank you Pidgeon!  That was very helpful!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

It's beautiful.  I'm still torn between it and tobacco though.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I have shoes that are the dark coffee color, or close to it.  That helped me to decide, also the contrast between the outside and inside was something I particularly like.  There is nothing wrong with the tobacco though!  I do believe the tobacco color will darken a little if you use a leather product on it.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Here are your pics:


wow, that's a gorgeous bag, enjoy it!


----------



## royerhouse (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow!  That's beautiful.  I want one!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just ordered my husband a thin briefcase.... His Tumi bag broke last week, where the clips are that hold the strap. Tumi is going to fix it, but who knows how long that will take...


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

That is a gorgeous bag!  Looks like an heirloom purchase:  It will only get better with age and use.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

_Sorry I don't have a boat and tote bag. Does that help though?_

It helps a lot!! thanks


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Indy said:


> Well y'all were talking about shining up the leather, and that reminded me I should probably get some leather care product. The last couple of years I treated all our good stuff with vaseline: my brown dansko's, my husband's 20 year old bomber jacket, and my messenger bag. It did seem to help but it doesn't shine things.
> 
> I don't know if actual leather care stuff will "shine" hard leather though. It seems like you'd need brown shoe polish (or whatever color depending on the color of the leather), a brush, a rag and some water, and a LOT of time spitshining it. Oh boy, I remember doing that to my boots and shoes in ROTC and I seriously doubt that I will be doing it to a pocketbook. However, anything is possible.


Do you have the dull coffee brown Dansko's? I LOVE them. Don't own them though


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Do you have the dull coffee brown Dansko's? I LOVE them. Don't own them though


I wear my Dansko's probably every day. They are so comfortable and last forever! I have em in Black, Red, Dark Cordovan Brown -- used to have the oiled brown (dull coffee brown??) but they finally gave out. I wear them in the snow, rain, sun ... I keep a pair by each door!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Just wondering how the oiled brown ones go with the DCB tote?  you know, I think I have a pair of the cordovan ones.  I don't wear them much.  They are a little heavy on my feet and I tend to wear Keen or Merrill open backed clogs.  I think the cordovan is probably close to the chestnut color don't you?


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I have the chestnut satchel and my cordovan Danskos are a bit more brown. The satchel has more of a red tint to it which the clogs do not. (In fact they almost look chocolate -- though not necessarily deep chocolate -- next to my satchel.)


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Once I finally treated my shoes, the oiled brown dansko's are just almost the same color as the dark coffee brown bag.  They are a tad lighter, but they are older and definitely more worn.  I can't work a whole shift in them because I roll my feet outwards, and on those shoes I run the risk of breaking both my ankles trying to stand still.  Ouch.  But they are excellent dogwalkin-shopping-runaround-everything else shoes.


----------

